# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Faun costume

## Seneschal

I made a new costume for a convention. This is my "trial run" version of it. I'll be changing it and updating it over the next few months to make it more accurate, comfortable, and generally better.

The whole thing was hand sewn with the exception of the battleaxe harness/sheathe, which I used the sewing machine for. The pants are faux fur, but the vest is made of 3 rabbit pelts and leather cording. This picture was before the actual convention--stupid me forgot to get a picture of the full thing with the second belt and dangling animal bones, horns, etc. Oh well. Hooves are paper mache over a wire armature attached to THE most uncomfortable pair of shoes I have ever worn, and the battleaxe is a stick I cut from a dead tree in the woods and sanded and polished and an armature of wire, paper mache, plaster of paris and shiny paint for the head. Battleaxe harness isn't real leather. I'll see if a friend got a picture of me in the full costume at the convention and post it later if so.

List of things I'm gonna change are the hooves, the top (the rabbit fur is WAY too hot...good lawd...) and the battleaxe harness. And I want more bones and stuff next time. Horns have to be changed because they're too heavy. I'll be molding them and casting them in plaster of paris next time.

Pictures!!!



DD8 And I just realized this pic doesn't have my loincloth, my extra belt and hip pouch or dangly bones, horns, OR my battleaxe harness! DX Must, MUST find good pictures.

Or I'll jsut put the whole lot back on and take a picture.

Anyways, hope you liked looking.

----------


## wolfy-hound

That's really awesome! You can try lining the rabbit fur to keep it from being so hot.  Certain cloth will keep the heat flowing away from you.
I'd love to see a total outfit on!

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

> That's really awesome! You can try lining the rabbit fur to keep it from being so hot.  Certain cloth will keep the heat flowing away from you.
> I'd love to see a total outfit on!


Really? I might do that, but I don't think I want to wear the rabbit fur vest to conventions and rennaisance faires in the Florida heat. The next one I intend to wear this to is in July, and since I was unable to wear this for more than 4 hours this con, I'd like to be able to wear it longer. I'll probably try to find some other period accurate material to use for a vest. 

XD I'll probably do that tomorrow and have my brother take photos outside if it's nice enough. I didn't feel like it today though.

And thank you for the compliment. <3 <3 <3

----------


## Seneschal

Ah-HAH! I knew a friend of mine would come through! <3 Everybody thank my bud Robert for getting this for me! (And for informing me shortly after that I was beginning to have a wardrobe malfunction LOL!). Full costume, horns and all!

----------


## wolfy-hound

That is definitely one rocking costume.  You did a bang up job on the legs.

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## Laooda

:Bowdown:  :Good Job:  :Bowdown:   I LOVE it!!!


Wonderful job on the entire thing!  The hooves are the BEST!!!

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## dr del

Outstanding job,  :Very Happy: 

When you said the shoes were uncomfortable I thought you meant a pair of these for a moment.  :Giggle: 

But I love the amount of effort you put into getting it right.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 


dr del

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

> Outstanding job, 
> 
> When you said the shoes were uncomfortable I thought you meant a pair of these for a moment. 
> 
> But I love the amount of effort you put into getting it right.  
> 
> 
> dr del


*stares at the shoes* ...Oh my god. Those...are...

D8 they look...HORRIBLE!!!! Oh jeez!!! Where do you even find those?!?! Good lawd, and I thought the pumps I had were bad! You couldn't pay me enough to wear those things!  :Wag of the finger: 

XD Thanks, and also thanks for the reminder that there are worse things.  :Surprised:

----------

dr del (05-27-2009)

----------


## Samuel

... I think I love you.

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

> ... I think I love you.


*grin* Better than the angry gorilla?

----------


## Spaniard

Nice work, that looks great  :Smile:  The legs are fantastic!

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------


## BrucenBruce

That's a beauty!

I did something similar once (and still have it, though I don't think any photos exist!) and suspect that my shoes were even less comfortable than yours. I carved hooves out of a railroad tie, but only under the balls of my feet - basically, I had to walk on tiptoe, three or four inches off the ground, while I was wearing them.

I do like your complete ensemble - it's just the sort of thing a creature of the mythic wildlands should be wearing this year! What sort of pelvic bone is that?

~Bruce

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------


## Samuel

> *grin* Better than the angry gorilla?


Way more.

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Love the costume! great job! :Good Job:

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

> That's a beauty!
> 
> I did something similar once (and still have it, though I don't think any photos exist!) and suspect that my shoes were even less comfortable than yours. I carved hooves out of a railroad tie, but only under the balls of my feet - basically, I had to walk on tiptoe, three or four inches off the ground, while I was wearing them.
> 
> I do like your complete ensemble - it's just the sort of thing a creature of the mythic wildlands should be wearing this year! What sort of pelvic bone is that?
> 
> ~Bruce


Thank ye kindly!

Ooh, I wish you had pictures! I intend to do that with the hooves, actually, but have designed them in such a way that a quarter inch thick, 3 inch wide bar of steel reinforced on the underside by a bar of metal welded on will support the rest of my foot. In theory it'll support some of my weight to be more comfortable, while also giving me the look of actually having hooves. But really, railroad ties? Was it hard to carve them?

Thank you! *grin* It's woodland chiq, don't you know? I was at the height of dead animal fashion. I had...oh, let's see. I had a deer jawbone, a deer vertebrae, a vulture legbone and wingbone, and I honestly have no idea what the pelvis is from. I found it in the woods--two of the exact same kind actually--about four years back. Nobody can figure out what they are! The next version will have more bones. And no fur on the vest, haha. 




> Way more.


I think I feel a little faint--catch me if I swoon!  :Wink:

----------


## stratus_020202

That is awesome!!! Nicely done  :Smile:

----------

_Seneschal_ (05-29-2009)

----------

